# Greenwood Indoor Boiler installation and operation video



## 91220da (Nov 13, 2010)

Hey guys,
After three years of use and enjoying this site I finally figured out how to upload pictures and videos.  I put a short video on youtube that shows the basics of my greenwood installation in November of 08.  the video is from December of 09 anyway just sharing info if anyone is interested.  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V98CutTE6is


----------



## Jesse-M (Nov 13, 2010)

Very nice...good video and nice setup!


----------



## 91220da (Nov 15, 2010)

Thanks Jesse,
I am very happy with the boilers performance and the amount of money we are saving in oil bills.  As I mention in the video, we should have done this along time ago.
Rich


----------



## ISeeDeadBTUs (Nov 15, 2010)

Great video, but some of it doesn't come through. The part of the video where your wife loads the unit seemed to be missing or something.


----------



## 91220da (Nov 15, 2010)

Thanks for the complement Jim,  I knew I should have included that section of video.  To be honest she actually does load the boiler from time to time.  Mainly when I am away hunting or if she decides to run the washing machine none stop.  She usually complains that the rounds are to heavy for her, I just tell her to MAN UP and "Get er Done"!


----------



## Jesse-M (Nov 16, 2010)

91220da said:
			
		

> Thanks for the complement Jim,  I knew I should have included that section of video.  To be honest she actually does load the boiler from time to time.  Mainly when I am away hunting or if she decides to run the washing machine none stop.  She usually complains that the rounds are to heavy for her, I just tell her to MAN UP and "Get er Done"!




Don't know if you've run across this yet, but since your wife occasionally loads the thing...make sure the intake damper is open before opening the load door...would hate to hear about her singeing here eyebrows off. ( yours either for that matter ) You have inspired me to do a video of my system, these could be helpful...plus I like seeing the different setups. 



PS hows the plugged up head, you sounded terrible.


----------



## 91220da (Nov 16, 2010)

Yep!! have encounterd the big ball of flames on occasion and the Mrs. knows how to avoid it better than I do because she is afraid of it.   Not me I am stupid enough to open the door and throw more wood in before bed even if it is throttled down.  I usually crack the door a 1/2" or so for thirty seconds before I rip it wide open.  I originally sent that video to Muncy Bob from the forum because he was interested in the exhaust fan.  I finally figured out how to resize it to upload.  Thanks for asking about the head cold it was a rough one.  Maybe I will shot another video and show how it ties into my oil boiler in the basement.  I also like to check out how other users have there systems set up.  Let us know if you post a video.


----------



## 91220da (Nov 16, 2010)

Yep!! have encounterd the big ball of flames on occasion and the Mrs. knows how to avoid it better than I do because she is afraid of it.   Not me I am stupid enough to open the door and throw more wood in before bed even if it is throttled down.  I usually crack the door a 1/2" or so for thirty seconds before I rip it wide open.  I originally sent that video to Muncy Bob from the forum because he was interested in the exhaust fan.  I finally figured out how to re size it to upload.  Thanks for asking about the head cold it was a rough one.  Maybe I will shot another video and show how it ties into my oil boiler in the basement.  I also like to check out how other users have there systems set up.  Let us know if you post a video.


----------



## 91220da (Nov 16, 2010)

What the heck I am speaking in doubles.  How did I do that and how do I get rid of one of them?


----------



## Jesse-M (Nov 16, 2010)

91220da said:
			
		

> What the heck I am speaking in doubles.  How did I do that and how do I get rid of one of them?



Ha...Some people will do anything to get their post count up.









JK


----------



## 91220da (Nov 16, 2010)

Good Idea I never thought of that 

Good Idea I never thought of that


----------



## trailhound68 (Nov 26, 2010)

Nice vid. Doesn't your boiler drip condensation in the uninsulated room?


----------



## 91220da (Nov 26, 2010)

Hey Trailhound68 actually it does not.  I have had the usual drip for about a day when I first fire it up, then it stops.  I think the dripping is from the moisture / humidity that builds up in the insulation over the summer when I am not up and running.  I am one of the guy's, that once I fire for the first time around Nov. 1st I do not let it go out until about mid March.  I do not have any storage so I keep it up to temp all day every day.   My water temps drop to around 150 - 140 early in the morning after burning all night and at about 3:00 pm just when I am getting home from work.  I definetly get a 6 to 8 hour burn no problem at high temps ( 165 -  200) and the Danforth mixing valve prevents my return temps from droping below 140.  I have my oil boiler set to fire between 130 and 150.  I may use a little oil when the wood boiler drops below 150 but I believe keeping the return temp above 140 prevents alot of condensation / corrosion issues.  My skins are solid and no moisture problems.  I think the guys that fire, then cool, then refire have alot of condensation issues because things are cooling and then superheating etc. etc.  My brother works for the local coal fired steam turbine, power plant and they go to major extreems to slowly preheat and gently cool down the huge boilers they run to prevent condensation / corrosion issuses.  Even though Greenwood went out of business I am very happy with the simple use of the boiler.  Open the door, throw in logs, close the door, walk away.  Sorry about rambling on and on.......... Too many Jack and Coke's with the Thanksgiving festivaties.


----------



## 2.beans (Nov 27, 2010)

maybe your wife is the one cleaning your boiler room? i wish mine was as clean as that!


----------



## huffdawg (Nov 27, 2010)

My dad bought his wife a wood carrying apron  from Lee Valley for her birthday 2 weeks ago  . she wasnt too impressed though.   LOL.


----------



## trailhound68 (Nov 27, 2010)

91220da said:
			
		

> I have had the usual drip for about a day when I first fire it up, then it stops.  I am one of the guy's, that once I fire for the first time around Nov. 1st I do not let it go out until about mid March.  I do not have any storage so I keep it up to temp all day every day.   My water temps drop to around 150 - 140 early in the morning after burning all night and at about 3:00 pm just when I am getting home from work.  I definetly get a 6 to 8 hour burn no problem at high temps ( 165 -  200) .



Sounds oh so familiar.
My condensation issues have ceased. But it's too late for the top panel.
I'm not running any heat retention, nor does my oil boiler kick on. It is what it is. 
I can get better than eight hours now, easily, but in Jan/Feb that's about it. 
With no storage it's quick & easy to get her makin' heat again. 
How much wood will you put in her? I'll stuff mine 'till you can't fit a peice
kindling in there, have to squeeze the wood into the door sometimes.
BTW, check out today's dump find. Sweet.....


----------



## Thermonuclearcumbuster (Mar 4, 2011)

Rich,  Im new to this just bought my greenwood last week.  Setup i was thinking of is exactly like yours.  Got an old steam pre heat tank to make the drip from. If you could take some pictures of your boiler hookup that would be helpful to me.   Also did you put that controller on because you didn't like how the aquastats were working?  And if so what kind is it?  Thanks Mike


----------



## 91220da (Mar 4, 2011)

Hi Mike welcome to the forum,  I went with the digital controler because it will close the damper and keep it closed when the water temp drops below 140.  You have to flip the switch to reset it so the damper will open and operate.  This is great if I don't get to load the firebox before it runs out of fuel the refractory and water will stay above 140 rather than cooling down to a point where creosote and moisture become an issue.  I will take some pictures of the house boiler hook up this weekend and post them for you. If you want PM (private message me with your email) I can send you a video clip of the hook up.
Rich


----------



## PassionForFire&Water (Mar 4, 2011)

Nice Setup!
I also like your open expansion tank, never taught of using an "oil" barrel for that.
What device do you use for your battery backup?


----------



## 91220da (Mar 4, 2011)

Thanks Marc, my system has been running for 3.5 seasons without a single problem or boil over.  I know that I just jinked myself by saying that!  Here is a link to the battery back up.

http://stovesentry.com/?p=models


----------



## 91220da (Mar 5, 2011)

Hey guys, second video posted on youtube that details the digital controller and stove sentry backup.  Third video coming soon showing the house boiler hook up. Would you believe I have a head cold again on the second video.  What the H***.  

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sXTdw7_hxDA


----------



## Jesse-M (Mar 6, 2011)

Nice..... :cheese:


----------



## duane9835 (Mar 6, 2011)

Nice set up!!  And very informative videos  I am having great luck with mine also except for the self inflicted problems....  I have just cleaned my stove a couple weeks ago and was getting ready start a thread about it here shortly....  

I'm just kind of prepping myself for a system rebuild this spring.  I have been doing alot of searching and reading but of course Any tips would be appreciated!


----------



## 91220da (Mar 6, 2011)

3rd video posted showing the house hook up.  Duane 9835 when you say rebuild what exaclty needs to be done.  When I took the side panel off this spring to clean the boiler I peeled the insulation away (it was crumbling anyway from previous cleanings).  I sanded the inside of the panel with a disk sander and 80 grit disks.  Primed and spray painted it with flat black gas grill heat paint.  I replaced the insulation with 3" kawool and put the side back on.  I sealed the panel and other openings from the outside with heat resistant caulk (orange color, home depot).  Hope your rebuild is as easy?  My skins are rusted on the inside but not bad enough that it is ready to break through to the outside.
Rich


----------



## duane9835 (Mar 6, 2011)

I've got quite a few rust bubbles starting to show on the sides.  I'll get some pics up in a bit.


----------



## duane9835 (Mar 6, 2011)

Attached are some pics of what i have going on!  Any comment are appreciated.


----------



## Thermonuclearcumbuster (Mar 6, 2011)

Duane,  Im a newbe but just been reading alot at this site and they say your supposed to burn 16 inch logs and roll them in from east to west.  Looks to me your putting them in north to south.  Just an observation from the picture


----------



## 91220da (Mar 6, 2011)

Duane your creosote looks normal or like mine if that is normal.  You did a great job cleaning the tubes.  The refractory is bright white which means it is burning super hot which is  good.  I see the insulation sticking out around the return pipe.  That is good also (iseedeadbtu's) posted good info about the skins touching the black iron pipe and causing corrosion from the contact.  I ground my skins away from the pipes and sealed the opening with electricians putty also known as (dumb-dumb) I sometimes throw logs in front to back if they are to long to go in the reccomended side to side.  I priced out stainless steel skins from a place in Allentown PA and the ball park was about $500 for the top sides and back.  I do not need them yet but that is the way I will go when the time comes.  The air intake tubes are just plain old flexible exhaust pipe you can buy at an auto parts supply.


----------



## duane9835 (Mar 6, 2011)

My pic of the skin did not show up in the post?  ill have to reattach it when in get home, im at work for a bit.  The pic of the fire is my startup fire and i just stack and stagger what i can get in there LOL i'll burn anything except treated of course, once the fires going i'll roll the big dogs in....  My stove is a 200 and will take up to a 28" log 16" dia, and 12 hour burns are not uncommon just by rolling in 3 or 4 logs which is really nice.  I believe it is a bit oversized for my applicaton but i plan on adding a new garage here shortly.
I have replaced the intake tubes already, they kept breaking off where they were welded so i turned short sleeves in the lathe and welded them to the back plate and bought new pipe that i slide into the intake holes and once i get the back plate on i slide the intake tubes up into the sleeves.  The last time I put this back together i went threw a couple tubes of hi-temp gasket silicone sealing up all the holes and cracks which seemed to help a bit.
I also seen the info on the skins touching and made sure mine were not.

As for the skins my top appears to be caving in, the insulation is laying right on top of the tubes and the side panels are rusting out.  I can build the panels myself and have been kicking around different ways to go about it.
One way is to "sandwich" the insulation between inner and outer skins, but i'm still thinking about it.


----------



## Thermonuclearcumbuster (Mar 6, 2011)

Did i tell you guys i love this site,  so much info.  I don't even have to take my boiler apart to see inside.  Ive never met a more informative group.


----------



## Jesse-M (Mar 6, 2011)

91220da said:
			
		

> 3rd video posted showing the house hook up.





Nice...again  :cheese: 

Made a link for you    3RD video


----------



## 91220da (Mar 6, 2011)

Thanks Jesse, I appreciate that!  Thanks again for the compliments.
Rich


----------



## GW100 (Sep 12, 2013)

Hi 91220da,
 thought your videos were great. I just purchased a Greenwood 100 furnace second hand, I am getting ready to install it and was wondering the brand of the digital controller you use?
Thanks
GW100


----------

